# ICD-9 codes for CT guided biopsies



## suzcoder (Mar 19, 2009)

1. para-aortic lymph node
2. presacral mass
3. jugular fossa lesion / skull base lesion
Any help for diagnosis codes of these biopsied areas? (I work in Radiology) Thanks.


----------

